# Where can I buy an ascot?



## Jay Gatsby (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm interested in purchasing an ascot, but don't know where to find one, does anyone know of any sources? Thanks.

Jay Gatsby


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

www.beautiesltd.com They call them cravats though
B2 gets them sometimes aswell


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Then click on the Forzieri banner.

More day cravats (aka 'Ascots' in American English) than you can poke a stick at.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

This website is also a highly recommendable source of day cravats:

https://www.tomsawyerwaistcoats.co.uk/subprod/day-cravats-0001761.aspx


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Sator said:


> This website is also a highly recommendable source of day cravats:
> 
> https://www.tomsawyerwaistcoats.co.uk/subprod/day-cravats-0001761.aspx


I was all excited and thinking of buying one and then: POLYESTER ALERT.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I was all excited and thinking of buying one and then: POLYESTER ALERT.


Yes I see what you mean. Thankfully only on some of them. I like the Dupioni silk ones however.

Forzieri have nice silk ones.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I just bought a couple here: https://stores.ebay.com/Gentlemans-Jabot

Day cravats are what you wear tucked into your shirt (e.g. Thurston Howell III)
Ascot cravats are what one might wear to a wedding.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Carroll & Co. of Beverly Hills and Pasadena usually has a nice assortment. The only ones shown on their website are some garish paisley affairs at $85 each. The ones in the stores are $95 and better looking. I have both a Carroll & Co. ascot and one from Beau Ties of Vermont. The former is more generously cut and I prefer it to the latter, but the Beau Ties offering is okay and costs a good deal less. 

Some of the Ralph Lauren Polo stores stock ascots. The one in Beverly Hills does, the one at South Coast Plaza stopped doing so the last time I inquired.

Gary's at Fashion Island in Newport Beach also carries ascots. As I recall, they were very pricey--a good bit more than the Polo or Carroll offerings. I don't know whether they sell them on-line, though.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Brooks Brothers

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=212&Parent_Id=210&Product_Id=1089901


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I just bought a couple here: https://stores.ebay.com/Gentlemans-Jabot
> 
> Day cravats are what you wear tucked into your shirt (e.g. Thurston Howell III)
> Ascot cravats are what one might wear to a wedding.


The English call them both cravats. The casual ones are called 'day cravats' to distinguish them from the very old fashioned formal cravats worn at weddings.

I am not sure but there is a particularly formal way of tying a cravat that is called an ascot knot. Only in American English is the whole cravat ever referred to as an 'ascot'.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Try Ben Silver. They did a clearance blowout a few months ago, with great looking ascots going dirt cheap.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

If you're experimenting and want one cheap, Syms has them. They are silk, albeit probably not the greatest, but definitely not polyester. I bought one in a cream-on-wine polka dot pattern a few years back just to own one and will wear it if I make it to 70 (I've got a quarter-century to go so wish me luck).


----------



## thelastusernamenottaken (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I just bought a couple here: https://stores.ebay.com/Gentlemans-Jabot
> 
> Day cravats are what you wear tucked into your shirt (e.g. Thurston Howell III)
> Ascot cravats are what one might wear to a wedding.


The price is right at GJ, but I've two from them and it would seem that, in an effort to conserve material and, presumably, to thereby reduce the cost of production, the ascots manufactured for that business are of a frustratingly small size, such that it requires much effort to prevent the edges of one's neck from showing bare through the open collar. I do have a rather thick neck, though - but you're better off buying just one at first and seeing how it fits you, I'd think.


----------



## GentleCheetah (Oct 17, 2005)

thelastusernamenottaken said:


> The price is right at GJ, but I've two from them and it would seem that, in an effort to conserve material and, presumably, to thereby reduce the cost of production, the ascots manufactured for that business are of a frustratingly small size, such that it requires much effort to prevent the edges of one's neck from showing bare through the open collar. I do have a rather thick neck, though - but you're better off buying just one at first and seeing how it fits you, I'd think.


I second this opinion. I've recently ordered one from them. I must say the size is a big disappointment. The silk material feels coarse. No more cravats from GJ.

Pete Sawyear at Tom Sawyer gave me the measurements for their day cravats:

overall length 52" (point to point)
length of narrowed neck 15"
width at widest 6"

He also sent me the swatches. I think the silk used there is slightly finer. I'll order from them.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Also (new) has ascots in addtion to exclusive bow ties, pocket squares, and cufflinks all handmade in England.


----------



## GentleCheetah (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, Andy. They look very elegant but a little pricey. I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Not to flog a dead horse excessively, and you didn't ask the question, but if you are interested in the question of whether you should wear an ascot you might want to take a gander at the recent, and very lengthy, thread I'm liking here. Suffice it to say that the subject provokes strong feelings in these parts.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65400&highlight=ascot


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> If you're experimenting and want one cheap, Syms has them. They are silk, albeit probably not the greatest, but definitely not polyester. I bought one in a cream-on-wine polka dot pattern a few years back just to own one and will wear it if I make it to 70 (I've got a quarter-century to go so wish me luck).


Why do you wait? Is it going to take that long for your cojones to enlarge enough for you to wear an ascot? I'm pushing that magic number right now, and I've been wearing ascots off and on for at least half that time.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

There are several Brooks Brothers ascots on Ebay right now.


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't have time to inspect them, but I did see that SteinMart is carrying ascots under their T.Harris--London moniker. I suspect that the silk is not top-notch, but it is worth a look.


----------

